# Baby Pics..



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Heres my babes,nearly 6 weeks old.Please excuse the eyes,haven't washed their faces yet.lol 
First the boys...














































And Petra The Girl...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

They are all beautiful - love the one that looks like he's laughing!!!

Lou
X


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous, i allso love the one where he is smiling,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the big grin .


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> they are gorgeous, i allso love the one where he is smiling,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,


Me too! lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless, I love Petra, she has such a sweet expression*


----------



## LadyH (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww bless x so cute


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are gorgeous love their expressions. 

Sue


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

There beutifull xx


----------



## serz (Aug 26, 2008)

they are stunning. Are you keeping them all?


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

serz said:


> they are stunning. Are you keeping them all?


I wish i could,as it is heartbreaking when they leave for their new homes.xxxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful baies FB,also lovin the 3rd pic of baby with the big grin


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Bootifull


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

lovely babies


----------

